# The Greatest Cigar of All Time!



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

There was a long period, where I really believed with all my heart that the Arturo Fuente SSS No. 77 Shark was the zenith of the cigar! Starting in the winter of 2002-2003, when I smoked my first, I was absolutely dumb-founded. I'd been smoking Cubans, almost exclusively for the previous 5-6yrs, but this Dominican Masterpiece knocked me back on my heels.

Before the Shark, there was a singular, Original Release Opus X Robusto that had completely re-written the cigar book for me, but before that, I was a died-in-the-wool CoRo guy.

My very first CoRo was a total revelation. I'd been smoking a lot of milder cigars; Griffins, Davidoff, Fuente, Ashton, Montecristo... It was somewhere in the early-mid 90's I was gifted my first CoRo and, to this day, it is the standard by which all Cuban cigars are judged.

Over the past few years, I have been smoking a fairly significant number of San Cristobal de la Habana El Principe (Prin-thee-pay). This extraordinarily complex, one-of-a-kind blend, in the perfect size, is just amazing me... and, CONSISTENTLY amazing me. The fact is, I have NEVER smoked one that didn't get me by the short-hairs.

Young, old, in-between... I don't care. They ALL get me!

So, here's my gauntlet:

The San Cristobal De La Habana El Principe is the GREATEST CIGAR OF ALL TIME!

Your opinion might differ, but quantify why I'm wrong.

You can't.

It's just THAT good!


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

I've only had one, but it was very impressive. In my relatively inexperienced CC adventures, it seemed to be the one with the most "twang" in comparison to others.


----------



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd rather smoke a mercaderes truthfully. Don't ever care for those little cigars. My favorite cigar ever is the Don Pepin Garcia El Centurions. I still have crap loads of them and I love them to death.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I know I've seen your thoughts and posts on this cigar and how much you enjoy it ( unless it was your twin brother who exalted its virtues ) and I will agree as to its popularity and taste. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-reviews/1628-san-cristobal-el-principe.html

As far as the "Greatest of all Time" that tends to change with me as when I hit on a cigar line of cigars that are already my favorites...when they are on their game there's nothing like the experience and my All Time Cigar is and has been since my first one..Cohiba Esplendido. At 3-5 years this cigar is King of the World and as much as I'd love to have one that is over 5 years old I can't seem to wait that long. 3 years is as long as I can wait and I have 2 boxes now that have a year and a half and I'm already antsy about trying one.

It's been awhile since I've had the San Cristobal...this made me order a box and for what I found it for..... was an easy order.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

To Don's point, when I was smoking mainly NC's the Padron Anny was the game changer for me. It was a very complex, flavorful smoke. Over the last several years I've tried to concentrate mainly on habanos. Within that realm, the Cohiba Esplendido has been my all time favorite. Unfortunately, I don't have the time to smoke those exclusively. Nor would I want to. I wouldn't want to dampen the celebratory experience of having that particular smoke. For everday smoking I have several different favorites...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

nothing BEATS A coro AT $10 A POP ITS WHAT I JUDGE ALL MY PURCHASES BY! any veterans TO Cuban cigars! cARE TO COMMENT! sORRY MY BATTERIES ARE BAD GOTTA CHANGE THEM OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow, with such a statement, I have to check them out. Any suggestions on the optimal aging for the SCdlH El Principe?


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

I've just hit my eighth year in the hobby, so don't have the experience of many in this thread. I had the phase of I'll only smoke cigars over 10 dollars, and the phase I'll only smoke cigars under 5 dollars, and emerged into the smoke what tastes good and I'll try aging cigars phase where I hope to be the rest of my days. I've had Davidoff, Opus X, Lost City, GoF, Anejo, Padron 64, 26, family reserve, LGD, Viajes, Tats, LP, Stradivarius, Liberty and almost any other super premium NC you can name. I've had CoRos, Behikes, and tried half of Cuba's marcas, and my number one cigar is the Lusitania. The complexity of flavor and the roller coaster ride you go on is fantastic. At 10 dollars a pop, I get 3 hours of smoking while I only get an hour to an hour and a quarter out of a CoRo.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> The San Cristobal De La Habana El Principe is the GREATEST CIGAR OF ALL TIME!


Oh, great. Thanks Don. Now I'm going to have to track one down... Like I needed _yet another_ cigar to lust after.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> There was a long period, where I really believed with all my heart that the Arturo Fuente SSS No. 77 Shark was the zenith of the cigar! Starting in the winter of 2002-2003, when I smoked my first, I was absolutely dumb-founded. I'd been smoking Cubans, almost exclusively for the previous 5-6yrs, but this Dominican Masterpiece knocked me back on my heels.
> 
> Before the Shark, there was a singular, Original Release Opus X Robusto that had completely re-written the cigar book for me, but before that, I was a died-in-the-wool CoRo guy.
> 
> ...


When I first read this, I though Don was pulling our boot. Now I have to order a couple boxes! op2:


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Haha I just gave one of these to a first time smoker last night and was talking them up as a great little smoke, thanks for backing up my point as we sit here reading this post together....very timely


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I have given this a ton of thought and can't bring myself to 
name just one.
The problem is the yr of production....Some Marcas are stellar in given yrs and not so on in others.
Like many here, I use the CoRo as a benchmark. At twice the price is the Espy twice as good ????. How 'bout the Sir Winston ?.
The 898 gives my CoRo a great run for the $$$$.
So,,,the short version...My best all time cigar today is likely to be different tomorrow.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> I have given this a ton of thought and can't bring myself to
> name just one.
> The problem is the yr of production....Some Marcas are stellar in given yrs and not so on in others.
> Like many here, I use the CoRo as a benchmark. At twice the price is the Espy twice as good ????. How 'bout the Sir Winston ?.
> ...


Once again, we agree. For me, the CoRo is the benchmark... With that being said, I certainly believe that there are better cigars, usually in the larger formats.

If I had to make a top 5(6), it would look like this:

1) Espy/Winny- Every time I smoke one,I proclaim it to be better than the other... then I smoke the other and say the same thing
2) CoLa- With age, maybe better than the big boys
3) Lusitania- A king of cigars, best DC imo
4) CoRo- :deadhorse:
5) 898- :deadhorse:

As Al said, this list is certainly subject to change. I have smoked many different cigars that have wowed me and hopefully, I will smoke many more in the years to come.

As an aside, I have smoked quite a few BHKs recently and I feel awkward, maybe even wrong, in leaving them off of the list.


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> There was a long period, where I really believed with all my heart that the Arturo Fuente SSS No. 77 Shark was the zenith of the cigar!


You had it right the first time. hands down my most favorite and best cigar ever!!


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

My vote goes to Partagas: Shorts, Serie P No. 2, Churchill De Luxe, Lusitania, 8-9-8, Presidentes...I dunno, hard to choose. Nothing produced under this marque is bad...ok, maybe the De Luxe Tubos...but even that makes for an awesome yard gar and everything else is sublime. If I have to choose one brand to smoke for the rest of eternity, this would be it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I have given this a ton of thought and can't bring myself to
> name just one.
> The problem is the yr of production....Some Marcas are stellar in given yrs and not so on in others.
> Like many here, I use the CoRo as a benchmark. At twice the price is the Espy twice as good ????. How 'bout the Sir Winston ?.
> ...


This!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hoto:

Bull is right in a sense the all time greatest cigar is for the moment! At least i think that is what he has tried to say! It is what i mean to say. As what is great today may not be tomorrow. Lets not forget another better one always comes along. If it were not for the hope of the cigar you just picked out of the humidor being the best ever. Would one even bother?


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

If I was to nominate a SCdlH for greatest cigar in the world, it would be the O'Reilly from the book. I'm not talking value here, the 1K price tag for a book of 20 isn't cheap.

As for the real Holy Grail, my fervent hope is that I haven't smoked it yet.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

While I agree the 77 "Shark" is a great smoke(my favorite NC), and the CoRo is in my top 5, as is the PSD 4, and Boli BBF. If I had to pick a favorite it would be the Monte 2010 GE. I like that this is a big cigar that takes time to smoke. I can only hope these age as well, or better than the 08 Sublimes. I have almost 3 boxes of these resting. Just my .02.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> nothing BEATS A coro AT $10 A POP ITS WHAT I JUDGE ALL MY PURCHASES BY! any veterans TO Cuban cigars! cARE TO COMMENT! sORRY MY BATTERIES ARE BAD GOTTA CHANGE THEM OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!


Which is precisely why I made the point to make the point that CoRo is still the standard.



Perfecto Dave said:


> When I first read this, I though Don was pulling our boot. Now I have to order a couple boxes! op2:


I mean, I am pulling your boot, as always, at least a bit. Fact is, there's really no "Greatest". I mentioned previous greatests and I'm sure there will be others. But, for today, I'm declaring El Principe KING!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

IMHO, the "greatest" must always be the one smoke that turned us into the enthusiasts we have become.

In my case, it has to be a Fuente, smoked way back in the early 90's. After toying with Macanudo's for a month or so, the B&M owner (his name was Mario) had me try a robusto size AF, and I was hooked.

Now, as for my favorite smoke at this point in time, it's a well aged Perdomo Silvio, and the Monte GE 2010 LE is a close second.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Apparently I need to amend my previous statement and include a CoRo, too. If that's everybody's bench mark, why have I waited this long to try one?

As for my greatest, since the beginning of this summer I've been really, really, really happy with a box of Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No 1s that I have from 2007. They have given me EVERYTHING that I've wanted out of a cigar; they're good for breakfast, they're good for dinner, and they always satisfy any urges I have to smoke. I'm sure this will change, but for now I would be happy with an endless supply.


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

There are quite a few of cubans that are WOW cigars to me.

But if I had to pick just one from my relatively limited experience it would have to be the Cohiba Corona especial.


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Reading this has picked my cigar for this afternoon. The El principe was my first cuban I smoked and I have never been let down by any of them since.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> But, for today, I'm declaring El Principe KING!


The prince has usurped the throne? All hail the king, I guess! :cowboyic9:


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

Herf N Turf said:


> The San Cristobal De La Habana El Principe is the GREATEST CIGAR OF ALL TIME!
> 
> Your opinion might differ, but quantify why I'm wrong.
> 
> ...


you are not wrong...these are the best cigars you have ever smoked.

to this day i have never smoked a cigar that does for me what bolivar coronas do... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-reviews/1577-bolivar-coronas-fpg-nnsu.html ...an old review thread that hasnt stood the test of time very well...still tho the only cigars i have given 100 points to.

derrek


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I have a box of 2010 Principes hidden away in the bottom of my coolidor...when is the right time to pull them out and start enjoying them?


----------



## Benji (Jan 10, 2010)

For me the greatest cigar would be a Montecristo No 2. Its a legendary habano, it can be customised to suit the smoker due to its torpedo tip. When you get a good one its sheer smoking bliss.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

okay...time to be an old stick-in-the-mud and remind everyone that everyone's opinion about anything is right simply because the opinion giver can't be proven wrong...we just feel better about expressing an opinion if we can convince others that we're right,either by reason or passionate declaration.

smoke what you like...like what you smoke...share the love

'nuff said


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

need to order a box of these to get some rest on them before the winter months.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> I have a box of 2010 Principes hidden away in the bottom of my coolidor...when is the right time to pull them out and start enjoying them?


You gotta ask Donnie Habano lover when he gets back he is the expert on those bad boys!
I miss him!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

tpharkman said:


> I have a box of 2010 Principes hidden away in the bottom of my coolidor...when is the right time to pull them out and start enjoying them?


Right now, Thad! Everything I've smoked from 09 and 10 has been eerily great! Habanos SA is really starting to get a clue about rolling "ready" tobacco.

There will always be _some _Cubans, which will continue to benefit from age, but I really believe that "age as requirement" is soon to come to an end.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Cigary said:


> I know I've seen your thoughts and posts on this cigar and how much you enjoy it ( unless it was your twin brother who exalted its virtues ) and I will agree as to its popularity and taste. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-reviews/1628-san-cristobal-el-principe.html
> 
> As far as the "Greatest of all Time" that tends to change with me as when I hit on a cigar line of cigars that are already my favorites...when they are on their game there's nothing like the experience and my All Time Cigar is and has been since my first one..Cohiba Esplendido. At 3-5 years this cigar is King of the World and as much as I'd love to have one that is over 5 years old I can't seem to wait that long. 3 years is as long as I can wait and I have 2 boxes now that have a year and a half and I'm already antsy about trying one.
> 
> It's been awhile since I've had the San Cristobal...this made me order a box and for what I found it for..... was an easy order.


I had the chance to smoke an Esplendido once 15 years ago and I have to admit it was pretty frakin amazing


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Your wrong way wrong 

Okay just Kidding hard to argue with you I agree though the principle I have yet to smoke, the coro is so good always yum, I still love the shark 77 one of my go to cigars. You have great taste and I wish I had your knowledge of Cubans though so far I have yet to buy a dud but I am now buying those that carry a premium so if I make a mistake it's likely to be costly.

Good Thread and spot on for at least the ones I have smoked. :bounce:

smelvis/Puff member


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Right now, Thad! Everything I've smoked from 09 and 10 has been eerily great! Habanos SA is really starting to get a clue about rolling "ready" tobacco.
> 
> There will always be _some _Cubans, which will continue to benefit from age, but I really believe that "age as requirement" is soon to come to an end.


I noticed this on the smaller sized sticks. You think this has anything to do with they haven't had any major disasters in while and are starting to accumulate a better stock pile of leaf?


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

ok, this really better be the bestest evar! since I just ordered a box.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Perfecto Dave said:


> I noticed this on the smaller sized sticks. You think this has anything to do with they haven't had any major disasters in while and are starting to accumulate a better stock pile of leaf?


Well Dave, only one thing is for certain; every cigar manufacturer lies, LOL! That's what Habanos SA announced they were doing several years ago and according to timelines, we should have started seeing better aged tobaccos in 09. From my limited experience, it seems to be so.



bigslowrock said:


> ok, this really better be the bestest evar! since I just ordered a box.


They're that good. You won't be disappointed, bro.:smoke:


----------

